# Server Maintenance :: 10-8-17 - Report Issues



## horseUSA (Oct 8, 2017)

Please report any issues you notice.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 9, 2017)

Nothing to report here mate....thanks!

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Kai Stemm (Oct 23, 2017)

IDK if this is an old thing but I cannot search anything in the media section

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 23, 2017)

Yep the searching service doesn't work for some reason. And it seems to be for the entire forum.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 23, 2017)

I have contacted David.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 23, 2017)

David, is getting it fixed right now. He did an update earlier today, and forgot to restart the search function.


----------



## horseUSA (Oct 23, 2017)

Should be back in working order. Thanks for heads up.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 23, 2017)

Thank you sir. Nice to see this place getting back to a well oiled machine.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 24, 2017)

You mean a well-bacon-greased machine.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 24, 2017)

horseUSA said:


> Should be back in working order.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Nov 5, 2017)

I now have trouble on the telephone. Progress bar gets stuck. The site seems to work through, but never finishes loading. I don't have that problem on the computer or tablet, so it might be a problem on my phone, but it's the only site having this problem and it started with the new server.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Kai Stemm (Nov 6, 2017)

Marcel said:


> I now have trouble on the telephone. Progress bar gets stuck. The site seems to work through, but never finishes loading. I don't have that problem on the computer or tablet, so it might be a problem on my phone, but it's the only site having this problem and it started with the new server.



Same problem here,
On the phone it just tries to load... on the computer it works fine

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 6, 2017)

I used my phone all night, no problems in W. Canada


----------



## Marcel (Nov 7, 2017)

Server seems slow on my side today. Especially when saving a post.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 7, 2017)

There was something wrong with servers. I noted a couple of errors with e-mail queue in the early afternoon, But now it seems to work because no new erros listed.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 8, 2017)

Unfortunately the errors appeared again. It seems that most of them are regarding to Wayne's posts and one of your Marcel. It looks liken somebody or something tried to send an e-mail to both of you. The error messages indicate unknown account though.


----------



## horseUSA (Nov 8, 2017)

Marcel said:


> I now have trouble on the telephone. Progress bar gets stuck. The site seems to work through, but never finishes loading. I don't have that problem on the computer or tablet, so it might be a problem on my phone, but it's the only site having this problem and it started with the new server.



What mobile browser are you using? I'll check into this. 



 Wurger
I'm looking into the email. Seems to have some problems connecting to Amazon AWS service. I'll see if there are issues on their side.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## horseUSA (Nov 8, 2017)

Wurger
So looks like the email issues was a server DNS resolver problem. I've changed the DNS setup to use Google's and Level3's DNS servers. I'll keep eye on it but that should be the solution.



 Marcel
the DNS issue might have manifested as slow server response due to timeouts/longer queries. Let me know if you still noticed any lag.



 Marcel
still going to look into the mobile browser issues.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 8, 2017)

I thought about the e-mail server yesterday. But the errors didn't happen again untill this morning when I came.. Just today found the next ones on the server logs list..


----------



## Kai Stemm (Nov 8, 2017)

My mobile browser is currently working now

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Witold Jaworski (Dec 16, 2017)

Hello, have visited this forum for the first time since October. 
In this thread I used links to external images, stored on my server. (In this way they could be larger and readable, as in my last post that I wrote today).
Unfortunately, it seems that your program copied all of them to your storage and converted into small attachments. Could you revert images in may posts to their original, linked form?


----------



## horseUSA (Dec 17, 2017)

I will fix it so they show full. Thanks for the heads up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

